# i have taken double dosage of buserlin today by accident. What do i need to do?



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

i have taken two lots of buserlin today by accident!  can you advise me on what i should do??


Everything has been going well on stimming until this evening.  I dont even know what i was thinking but im on maximum of purygon which means i have to inject twice a day im on the short cycle and am also on buserilin at the same time...

but it all went wrong tonight...i did my injection for purygon but without thinking gave myself my buserlin again as well.  so i had one lot this morning and another this evening.  what shall i do??

HELP!!!!

Advise needed!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lizerd,

Did you speak to your clinic about this yesterday? They will  have been able to reassure you. 

Generally speaking it won't have caused any problems (I'm assuming you are on a standard 0.2ml or 0.5ml dosage) Some clinics will double doses of buserelin if needed during downreg to help promote downreg if it's taking longer than expected. A one off double dose by mistake is highly unlikely to do anything to jeopardise your cycle.

Hope it all goes to plan from here on in 
Maz x


----------

